# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Gëzuar pashkët

## Egla-tina

Te dashur anetare te forumit ju uroj nga zemra Gezuar pashket.
urim per te gjithe bashkatdhetaret kudo qe jane jashte dhe brenda shqiperise.

----------


## Leandra

> Te dashur anetare te forumit ju uroj nga zemra Gezuar pashket.
> urim per te gjithe bashkatdhetaret kudo qe jane jashte dhe brenda shqiperise.



Faleminderit dhe ty dhe te gjithe te tjetreve u uroj Gezuar dhe per Shume Vjet Pashket!

----------


## Genti^Itali

*Gezuar pashket te gjith shqiptarve kudo qe ndodhen.*

----------


## AngelGirl

Gezuar Pashket te gjithve!!!
Meqe eshte cik si heret ja dhe veza ... vec koken ka nxjerr bebushi vogel   :Lulja3:

----------


## ice_storm

Gezuar dhe prej meje.

----------


## Flava

gezuar pashket te gjithve ortodokse dhe katolike!

----------


## bebushe

Gezuar te gjitheve   :Lulja3:

----------


## GJAHTARI

edhe  une   ju  roj  te  gjith  shqipetareve  gezuar  pashket.

----------


## malli

I uroj edhe une te gjitheve gezuar pashket, po ashtu uroj nenen time  katolike qe edhe quhet Pashke GEZUAR dhe u befsh 100 vjeçe me 10 April  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Agron Jozef Mje

Porosia biblike e së dieles  PASHKËT 

Ringjallja  ngjarje historike

Zakonisht për të vërtetuar një ngjarje historike, nevojiten dëshmi materiale apo gojore, njerëz dëshmitarë. Mbas këtyre dëshmive mund të pohohet vërtetësia historike e një ngjarjeje apo ndodhie.

Si ndodhi ringjallja e Jezusit dhe cilat janë dëshmitë apo dëshmitarët?
E tëra ndodhi herët në mëngjesë. Maria Magdalenë dhe gratë tjera shkuan te varri ku e kishin vendosur Jezusin që, sipas dokes, ta lyenin me vajra trupin e Tij. Rrugës bisedonin mes veti edhe për vështirësinë për ta rrokullisur gurin e madh në hyrje të varrit. Derisa po bisedonin iu afruan varrit dhe në afërsi të tij panë se guri ishte rrokullisur. U frikësuan dhe nuk mund të besonin se dikush të ketë hyrë në varrë para tyre. Hynë brenda dhe panë se trupi i Jezusit nuk ishte aty. Të trishtuara dhe të habitura menduan se dikush e kishte vjedhur trupin e Jezusit. Porse, në dalje engjëjt të veshur në të bardhë lajmruan se Jezusi është ringjall, dhe se Ai nuk gjendet më në mesin e të vdekurve por në mesin e të gjallëve. Maria Magdalenë dhe gratë tjera shkuan e iu lajmruan apostujve, Simon Petrit dhe Gjonit. Këta shkuan te varri për të vërtetuar dëshminë e Marisë Magdalenë, dhe u bindën se vërtetë varri ishte i zbrazët.

Kjo është dëshmia, e shkurtë, e vërtetë që tregohet nga apostujt ungjilltarë për ngjalljen e Jezusit. Dhe jo vetëm kjo: më vonë edhe do ta shohin Jezusin të ringjallur. Ai do të hajë dhe pijë me ta, do ta prekin Atë për tiu treguar se vërtetë është i njëjti Jezus që kishte jetuar me ta para se të vdiste në kryq, dhe ai i cili qe varrosur por tani është përsëri në mesin e tyre i ringjallur, me trup të përlavdëruar. Dëshmitë e apostujve do të jenë të pranishme gjatë gjithë predikimit mbi personin e Jezu Krishtit në mbarë botën. 
Në Veprat e apostujve, Pjetri do të dëshmojë tërë jetën e Jezusit, veprën e tij shpërblimpruese, vdekjen në kryq dhe ringjalljen. Vazhdimësia e tregimit të tij është një ngjarje më se e vërtetë dhe historike që e kanë përshkruar edhe historianë tjerë jo të krishterë. 

Ringjallja e Jezusit është ngjarje historike që ka ndërruar rrjedhën e botës dhe të mbarë njerëzimit. Ringjallja është fillim i një jetë të re, një jetë e fitores.
Pa ringjallje nuk do të kishte kuptim mishërimi i Fjalës, nuk do të kishtë kuptim feja jonë e krishterë, nuk do të kishte kuptim jeta në përgjithësi.
Ne sot që e kremtojmë ngjalljen e Jezusit, nuk e kremtojmë vetëm Atë por edhe ringjalljen tonë bashkë me Krishtin, sepse Krishti vet na tha se, nëse besojmë në të do të jemi bashkringjallës me të. 

Ngjarja historike është një dëshmi që mos të futemi në ndonjë legjendë apo mitologji. Porse, gjëja me e rëndësishme është se ringjallja nuk është thjeshtë vetëm ngjarje historike. Ne duhet të kuptojmë ringjalljen si ngjarje e historisë së shëlbimit dhe qendrën e gjithë kësaj historie. 

Jezusi u ringjall për mua, për ty, për të gjithë ne. Jezusi u ringjall për të na ringjallë të gjithë neve. Ai e mundi të Keqen. Ai ngadhënjeu kundër Territ që ne të mund të jetojmë në dritën e Zotit. Na bëri bijtë e dritës dhe na e tregojë se çka dhe kush është e Vërteta. 

Ngadhënjimi i Jezusit është ngadhënjimi ynë. Çfarë dhurate e mrekullueshme! Njerëzimi që ka jetuar para Jezusit qe i zhytur në terrin e mëkatit dhe ishte i privuar nga dhurata e ringjalljes së Birit të Zotit, që është dhurata e shëlbimit. Njerëzimi sot e ka privilegjin më të madh që njerëzimi mund ta ketë ndonjëherë. Ka Ngadhënjyesin dhe Fituesin e vdekjes. 

Jeta nuk është më vdekje por është ringjallje në Krishtin. Jeta e ka marrë kuptimin më të thellë e më plotë të saj. 

Mos të harrojmë kurrë se nëse besojmë në Krishtin e ringjallur nuk do të vdesim askurrë dhe jeta jonë do ta ketë përherë kuptimin e mirëfilltë të vetën. Nuk do të na duket se jeta është mallkim, siç mendojnë shumë në kohën tonë, por do të kuptojmë se të jetosh d.m.th. të jetosh për tu ringjallur. 
Përgatiti:
Don Fatmir Pera

----------


## *dhelpra*

Gjithashtu dhe nje urim nga une per Pashket.

Ju uroj te gjithve Shqipetarve ku do qe ndollen Gezuar Pershum Vjet Pashket.
Ju Plotesofshin Te Gjitha Deshirat O Shqipetare Te Dashur.

 :Lulja3:   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

Ciaooo

----------


## theodora*

Gezuarni pashket te gjitheve.
Falni njeri-tjetrin e shikoni te mos beni shume gabime.
Ja kalofshi sa me bukur.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mad

Te gjithe besimtareve,      *GEZUAR*  :Lulja3:

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

Gzuar Pashket~~~~~~~~~~~*********
nga Leli~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*****

----------


## elisabet

*Pashke te bardha per te gjithe katoliket *

----------


## DeuS

----------------------
Gezuar Pashket !  :buzeqeshje:  
----------------------

Ju gjetshin shendoshe e mire vitin e ardhshem!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## marsela

GEZUAR PASHKET te gjithe besimtarve katolike!

----------


## Reina

Gezuar Pashket Te Gjitheve! Ah sikur te isha ne Shqiperi, ne Vuno behesh njera!

Gezuar!!!!!!

----------


## invisible girl

Gezuar Pashket te gjith ata qe i festojn!!!

----------


## *Sweet*chicka*

Halleluja to ya'll
gezuar pashket oh popull
si brenda vendit edhe jash vendit have fun   :Shume fytyresh:  
 :posi:

----------

